# Wellness Puppy Food



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought some Wellness puppy food for Jake today. I was going to order some Artmesis fresh mix but it would cost more to ship it than the food cost. Petco had the Wellness. I saw a lot of you are using it as well. I gave him a couple of pieces and he goobled them up. 

Do you all feed just dry food or both dry and wet? My vet said to give just dry. We gave are previous maltese just dry until he was much, much older and had lost a few teeth. 

-Lisa


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe that you could feed your dog whatever you prefer. Some people feed canned, some people feed dry. It's a personal preference.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci eats the Wellness Small Breed dry and in the morning I give her a little bit of canned food. You can go to www.wellnesspetfood.com and sign up to their pet club and I think its like once a month they have coupons available.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wellness is supposed to be a very good quality brand. Unfortunately, this bunch won't eat it. I'm currently feeding them Biljac puppy food, which they eat...the nuggests crumble very easily, so it's probably a happy medium between wet and dry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am feeding Tyler Wellness wet Puppy food. I can't tell you how many dog foods I went through dry and wet and he'd eat it a day or two and that was it. He really likes this and I've been feeding him three times a day since the vet wanted him to put on a little weight. I add in a little pureed boiled chicken or give him two meals of the Puppy food and midday a little chicken. He loves it. He's not wild about dry because he had way too many teeth in his mouth and then had 8 pulled so we're working up to that again, but he's doing very well on this. I also give him Wellness jerky as a training treat.


----------

